# Finally got a shot - tips on foods to help implantation please!!



## klfflo (Nov 13, 2010)

3rd cycle on OI injections and finally get our first chance to "try" properly (1st cycle overstimulation and 2nd cycle understimulation). Am excited we finally got a shot, but realistic and nervous at the same time!! 

Anyone got any tips on foods/ drinks we should try to keep helping the lining to thicken (still not as thick as they would ideally like) and to try and aid implantation!!

Thanks


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi missy  

Wish you luck on this round 

Here's my tips - brazil nuts and pineapple juice( not from concentrated) ( you and your partner can both take this) they are high in selenium that helps aid implantation, it boost sperm and helps lining of the womb to thicken. I recommended 6 nuts a day and a small glass of the juice. 

                          Cough medicine, It needs to have Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. It shouldn't contain alcohol, anti-histamines or Dextromethorphan. It is important that you don't take decongestant as this dries up CM. This thins the cm and helps sperm  

                          Folic acid and vitamin b6.
                          Preseed- sperm friendly lubricant. 

Hope this helps


----------



## klfflo (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips , have been eating Brazils for couple of weeks and folic acid for 2 years, so will try the others


----------

